# What T-shirt design software does this site use?



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi all,

I was just researching layout ideas for my website and came across tshirtstudio.com , now I have no idea if the person running it is on this forum but I just wanted to know what T-shirt designer software they were using? It doesnt look like any I have seen before and thought it looked pretty good. If anyone can help it would be great.

TIA,

Phil


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

What do you mean about running on this forum ?? that is an individual site.


----------



## sahne (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Phil.
To state the obvious, why don't you just contact them?
After all their contact information is on the bottom right hand side of their home page


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

printingray said:


> What do you mean about running on this forum ?? that is an individual site.


Sorry, when I say running it I meant the person who owns the site/business might be a member of TSF


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

sahne said:


> Hi Phil.
> To state the obvious, why don't you just contact them?
> After all their contact information is on the bottom right hand side of their home page


Hi Shane,

Yeah I did contact them and just awaiting reply but I thought there would be no harm asking on here just in case it was a program someone else had seen before. Thanks


----------



## evnetwork (Jul 18, 2011)

It looks like it might very well be something custom coded, or highly customized.
I had a quick look at the code but there's nothing that comes to mind 

I could see why it would be interesting to find out though 

PS: IT's ASP .NET based apparently, usually the chances of custom code with this language are higher than what you could get with php or the other usual suspects


----------



## TwistedLogik (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for the reply evnetwork. Yeah I thought it might be customised when I first saw it but thought I would ask just in case someone on here knew. I agree that it would be interesting to find out as well


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

It's using HTML,CSS & javascript and works quite well. There is room for improvement but I like it.


----------

